# Got a good joke?



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Every forum has got to have a joke thread.

Horse walks in to a bar,
Bartender says, "why the long face?"
:smile:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Two guys walk into a bar.....you figure the 2nd gay would have seen it coming!! ](*,)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

What is a chicken coop with four doors? 


A chicken sedan!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Batman and Robin were leaving the Bat Cave when they both got run over by a steamroller. What do we call them now? 




Flatman and Ribbon!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Did you hear about that new pirate movie?

It's rated ARRRRR!!!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

There was a sea scout camp near a beach where the porpoises were so friendly they swam into shore at dinner time. The chef used to announce dinner by yelling: "Dinner! For all in tents...and porpoises."


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Son of a Beech*

One of my favorites:

Two tall trees are growing in the woods. A small tree begins to grow between them. One tree says to the other, "Is that a son of a beech or a son of a birch?"

The other says he cannot tell. Just then a woodpecker lands in the sapling. The tall tree says, "Woodpecker, you are a tree expert. Can you tell if that is a son of a beech or a son of a birch?"

The woodpecker takes a taste of the small tree. He replies, "It is neither a son of a beech nor a son of a birch. That, my friends, is the best piece of ash I have ever put my pecker in."


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Two women friends had gone for a Girls Night Out, but had been decidedly over-enthusiastic on the Bacardi Breezers. Incredibly drunk and walking home they needed to pee. They were very near a graveyard and one of them suggested they do their business behind a headstone or something. 

One of them had nothing to wipe with so she thought she'd take off her panties and use them, then throw them away. Her friend however was wearing a rather expensive underwear set and didn't want to ruin hers but was lucky enough to salvage a large ribbon from a wreath that was on one of the graves and proceeded to wipe herself with that. They then made off for home.

The next day one woman's husband phoned the other husband and said These #### girls nights out have got to stop. My wife came home last night without her panties" "That's nothing" said the other "Mine came backwith a card stuck between the cheeks of her butt that said 'From all of us at the Fire Station. We'll never forget you'."


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There was this guy who had a tapeworm that he couldn't get rid of. He had seen several doctors, but none of them had an effective treatment. He finally wound up in the office of a rather disreputable older doctor with a thick accent. "Yesss, I haff a tdreatmet zat vill vork. Idt takes seven dayz. Ve stardt now. " The doctor brings in a peeled banana and a cookie. "Take down your pantz andt bend over!" With no further ado, the doctor shoves in the banana and, after waiting a minute, shoves in the cookie. "Ferry goodt! Come back tomorrow!" 

The same uncomfortable procedure was repeated the next day and the next, and the next. After 6 days, the patient was complaining mightily, " Doc! This is getting nowhere, and it hurts!!" The doctor says," Vell! I tink ve are readdy for ze final phase!" The doctor brings in a banana and a hammer. "Take down your pantz andt bend over!" He shoves in the bannana and picks up the hammer. He waits. After a minute, the tapeworm sticks its head out and says, "Where's my cookie?" WHAM!!!!. 


(Hoping not to be the first and only moderator to wind up in the Trash Bin)


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Confucius say, "Man who walk through airport door sideways is going to Bangkok".


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

LOL @ all

Hopefully no one is offended by Polish jokes 

Why did the Polish doctor use two fingers every time he gave a prostate exam?

He wanted a second opinion!


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Confucius say, "Woman who cook beans and peas in the same pot be very unhygenic".


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Confucius say, 


"Virginity like bubble, one prick, all gone."

"Man who run in front of car get tired."

"Man who run behind car get exhausted."

"Man with hand in pocket feel cocky all day."

"Foolish man give wife grand piano, wise man give wife

upright organ."

"Man with one chopstick go hungry."

"Man who scratch ass should not bite fingernails."

"Man who eat many prun! es get good run for money."

"Baseball is wrong: man with four balls cannot walk."

"Panties not best thing on earth! but next to best

thing on earth."

"War does not determine who is right, war determine who

is left."

"Wife who put husband in doghouse soon find him in cat

house."

"Man who fight with wife all day get no piece at night."

"It take many nails to build crib, but one screw to

fill it."

"Man who drive like hell, bound to get there."

"Man who stand on ! toilet is high on pot".

"Man who live in glass house should change clothes in

basement."

"Man who fish in other man's well often catch crabs."

'Man who fart in church sit in own pew."

"Crowded elevator smell different to midget."


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Conficius say, "Man who eat jellybeans, fart in technicolor"


----------

